# Cutting on State Land



## lawnguy (Dec 30, 2003)

Can you cut and or take dead wood from state land?


----------



## Ferg (Dec 17, 2002)

lawnguy said:


> Can you cut and or take dead wood from state land?



Michigan Department of Natural Resources Forest, Mineral and Fire Management STATE FOREST FIREWOOD PERMIT REQUIREMENTSIf you wish to cut and remove firewood, except for campfire wood, you must obtain a Fuelwood Permit (PR 4166) andfollow these requirements. Fuelwood Permits are valid for a maximum of 90 days and are only issued during the periodApril 1 to December 31. All Fuelwood Permits expire on December 31. 1. Firewood removed under a Fuelwood Permit is for personal use only and is not to be sold or traded. These permits are limited to one per household per year. Violations could result in confiscation of wood and termination of your future right to cut firewood on state forest land. 2. State forest land is intermingled with private land and it is the permittees responsibility to insure that he/she cuts andremoves wood only from the designated locations on state forest land and only within the assigned permit area. If you are unfamiliar with the area, obtain and use a good map. 3. You must have in your possession a signed permit when cutting or transporting wood. The Fuelwood Permit (PR 4166) allows for the removal of up to 5 standard cords of wood at a cost of $20.00. 4. Unless indicated otherwise in your permit, only material meeting the following specifications may be cut and removed for firewood: Trees or logging residue must be dead and lying on the ground (dead means 100% dead, no live limbs or branches, no standing trees alive or dead may be cut). 5. The permittee: a) Must protect surrounding trees from injury. b) Should not block roads or trails with vehicles or downed wood. c) Must use only established roads  no off road use of vehicles is permitted. d) Must not create new roads or trails. e) May use a wheelbarrow or handcart off-road. 6. Under the Fuelwood Permit , wood may not be removed from: a) Active timber sales.b) Within ¼ mile of campgrounds or other developed recreation areas. c) Within 200 feet of any lake, stream, or river. 7. Clean up behind yourself and make certain that you leave no litter. 8. Safety and Other Suggestions: a) We suggest you wear leather gloves, heavy leather boots, safety chaps, safety glasses, ear protection, and a hard hat as minimum personal protection. b) Be careful during saw fueling to avoid spilling gas. Serious explosions and disabling burns have occurred to operators restarting their saws after refueling spills. c) Smoke only in your vehicle or on sand roads and carefully extinguish smoking materials to avoid starting wildfires. d) Cut and split no more at one time than you can haul, to avoid having others take home the fruits of your labor. 9. State Land Rules (Section 504 of 1994 PA 451 MCL 324.504) A person who does not follow these requirements or their Fuelwood Permit may be in violation of the State LandRules. A person who violates a Rule or an Order is responsible for a state civil infraction and may be ordered to pay a civil fine of not more than $500.00.ABOVE ALL...BE CAREFUL AND ENJOY AND RESPECT YOUR STATE FOREST LAND. IC 4166-A (Rev. 05/05/2003)

ferg....


----------



## lawnguy (Dec 30, 2003)

thank you


----------



## goggleye57 (Dec 27, 2003)

So you don't have to have a permit to cut some campfire wood out of state forest land?


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

For the most part goggleye57, if you are camping in the state forest and you are picking up dead stuff to burn in your campfire at your campsite, then you would not need a permit but since I don't know the exact location you are talking about it would be best to call the local office to find out if there are any special regulations for the location you are camping.


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

Remember
SGA's are not the same as State owned lands!


----------



## goggleye57 (Dec 27, 2003)

Mostly in the Pigeon river unit of the Mackinaw State forest. Just to be safe I will call the ranger station. We have never worried about it before but the fine looks pretty painful :bloos:


----------



## SmallGameStalker (Mar 5, 2005)

How do I go about getting one of these fuel wood permits? 

Do they cost anything, and if so, how much?

Thank you very much.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Contact the local DNR Office by telephone. They will know if there are any wood permits available in your local area.


----------

